# Been awhile! Just a little update



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello hashi friends! A year ago, I was on this forum CONSTANTLY, posted ALL THE TIME with a plethora of questions. Im here a year later to report that i finally found the root cause of my hashis. Although Ive read about it for the last year, I learned and REALIZED that my leaky gut has caused all this hashi madness. I also have a PARASITIC infection that caused my chronic fatigue and CANDIDA OVERGROWTH that caused my OVERWHELMING FATIGUE, anxiety, skin rashes, hair falling out, depression, breast cysts, ETC that everyone on this board either experienced or didn't experience but felt my pain even though they weren't FATIGUED as I was. My free t3 levels are at the very bottom of the range (non existent on the range actually). THIS YEAR, i plan to fight myself back to wellness and Ive found many of my hashi friends locally that were able to get in remission, weaned off meds, and weaned off supplements. With the help of them, and MY motivation, I will beat this! Cheers to finding YOUR root cause!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Yay, that's great!

Question -- your friends who got into remission, weaned off meds & supplements --

Please share the way they did this. Also, was the parasitic infection h.pylori? Would love to hear more - thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey smellie! Great to hear from you!!!!

Wow - you've really made some discoveries. Good for you, and please keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Let's not forget the Hashimoto's is the autoimmune version of hypothyroidism and that its etiology is found in genetics.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

lets also remember that there is a way to put this awful disease into remission like the so many other women out there have done by addressing the root cause! its about being positive. Im sorry that you're on so many medications for your other autoimmune issues Ca-Lynn. Hope that you feel better most days.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Smellie Bellie, Please tell me more 

Please share your journey to wellness -- tell us the turning point and what's working for you! P.s. Did you have a time when emotional stress or intensity zapped you, and that you overcame that?

THanks! I also have an amazing clip of an interview with a well-known naturopath who has seen this go away. So I'm in with that. He' s into - remove the triggers, he has seen it "disappear" even though it is autoimmune.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

smelliebellie said:


> lets also remember that there is a way to put this awful disease into remission like the so many other women out there have done by addressing the root cause! its about being positive. Im sorry that you're on so many medications for your other autoimmune issues Ca-Lynn. Hope that you feel better most days.


I'm going to be really honest here.

As far as right now there is no known cure for Hashimoto's Thyroiditis. It is the body attacking itself and as with almost all autoimmune disease there is no known trigger as to how it started and there are probably a huge number of factors to consider including genetics, other family history, life style etc.

Regardless, there is no known cure and sadly doctors aren't actually looking for one as is the case with many autoimmune diseases. Instead it is management that is focused on. This often leads people to look for pretty much anything to help both explain and give hope that this is not a life long condition. It saddens me, as there aren't hidden secret solutions in medicine being suppressed by Big Pharma. In fact Big Pharma would make a mint curing just Hashimoto's alone as* tens of millions of people *around the world suffer from it. In fact, a discovery of that magnitude would most likely be Nobel Prize worthy.

I've also seen a lot of people claiming to be cured when they weren't even diagnosed with the illness to begin with. At least through a blood test of any sort and instead are diagnosed straight off of symptoms, given something to use with a regime of better eating, better exercise and sleeping enough and then claim they are cured. This is along the same line as people who blame all their problems on a condition they haven't been diagnosed with or been told they have but medical tests aren't sensitive enough to pick up people like them.

Both are severely dishonest tactics and the people they actually hurt are those who are really and truly suffering from these diseases and are looking for answers as medicine isn't giving them what they want to hear - that it's fixable. We almost have that line with Hashi's with the idea that all hypothyroidism is easy to treat with one little pill and many of us know how false that is.

Smellie Bellie - if you truly believe something is wrong with your GI tract get a scope done. If something is so seriously wrong that is making you that ill it's worth it to know what it is. Especially since they are able to see directly inside and take both pictures and biopsies. As for the parasitic infection, that can also be proven by just going to the doctor and them figuring out which one it is by symptom, physical presentation and running some tests. These are actually potentially serious conditions that should be investigated.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Excellent post, Airmid.

SmellieBellie: I feel absolutely fine. The meds I take control the antibodies for the majority of autoimmune diseases that I have.

No, there isn't an anti-TNF [or similar dynamic drug] for Hashimoto's and my guess is that the reason Big Pharma doesn't bother pursuing one is that the conventional treatment works just fine for the vast majority of Hashimoto's patients. Me, included. Still, research goes on. Don't believe they have established which genes are the culprits yet. Why not? Who knows? Probably because there are many more autoimmune diseases with severely debilitating and irreversible effects that warrant their research.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you CA-Lynn.

I think the other factor for autoimmune disorders is that even once they identify the gene they still have to figure out how to fix it. Autoimmune disease are at such a different level then most other illnesses, like say bacterial infections. If you have a bacterial infection, they'll do a culture, make sure you're on the right antibiotic and things get better. Autoimmune disease, even if they know the gene that's doing it whether one was born with it or it mutated, can't be cured with a simple pill yet, sadly. There's all kinds of experimental medicine on gene therapy and how close they are with certain disorders but we are still light years away from understanding why someone with these genes gets it while others don't let alone a therapy on how to get that gene to stop influencing the body to drive off the rails.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I believe that what we know today for most autoimmune diseases is just the tip of the iceberg. I also believe that with modern technology and the ability to decode and record, we'll quickly zero in on the exact haplotypes and triggers [e.g., strep infection] required to open the floodgates for an autoimmune disease. We've come so far in just 15 years for many diseases.


----------

